# PAM 312 or PAM 351?



## davewolfs (Mar 7, 2011)

Tough time trying to decide on these two. Any thoughts on them? I tried on the 312 and really like it, I haven't seen the 351 except for pictures posed online. Would like to hear your thoughts if you have any. Also, I'm looking at going with the 328 or 352 version, I spend a lot of time in the Ocean so for me, the bracelet is more practical.


----------



## Timejazz8 (Apr 29, 2011)

definately the 351 because of its tobacco dial, titanium case and golden 'hands'! i would go for the 351


----------



## yonggoh (Jul 1, 2011)

312 for the uncomplicated sandwich dial, P9000, lack of cyclops, 1950 case, sapphire case back and 72 hours reserve 

If you consider the 312 then you have to also check out the brand new sister 386...


----------



## davewolfs (Mar 7, 2011)

yonggoh said:


> 312 for the uncomplicated sandwich dial, P9000, lack of cyclops, 1950 case, sapphire case back and 72 hours reserve
> 
> If you consider the 312 then you have to also check out the brand new sister 386...


They have the same dial!


----------



## davewolfs (Mar 7, 2011)

Any thoughts on the bracelet version of these watches?


----------



## rebel_1 (May 16, 2010)

I had the same quest a little while ago. I went with the 351. The dial looks kinda smokey rather than tobacco, although tobacco can be smokey! If you want a "black" dial, then you would be disappointed with the 351. I cannot speak of the 312 weight, although I have several other heavy watches, heaviest is my Breitling Seawolf, and the 351 is quite comfortable and light compared to it an my other watches. The gold hands speak for themselves. I would imagine the bracelet version would be as much a great watch as the strap version. I actually prefer it on the OEM rubber over the croc / alligator.

I hope this helps.

R/


----------



## walds11 (Mar 19, 2006)

I am trying to decide between the 312 & 351 as well. The 312 is a beast (thick and heavy) compared to a 104, which I had in the past. I checked out a 351 this past weekend and compared it to the 312. Seems like you can't go wrong with the black dial, but the brown tobacco dial on the 351 is very unique. The 351 is substantially lighter, which is a good thing in my opinion. Would the 351 be the "one" Panerai to have? Not sure how versatile the brown tobacco dial and Ti case are though. How does the brown tobacco dial and Ti case match up with various straps? My three favorite straps are the OEM JV, OEM Cashmere and OEM black rubber. I currently have a 48 and thinking about making the jump back to 44mm.


----------



## trplthrt (Mar 15, 2010)

My personal preference is if I had one I'd prefer the black dial for the versatility. Also the gold hands while pretty impressive, I am not sure I would be a fan of for every day wear. I bought the dark brown OEM croc for my 312 for when I want to 'go brown'.. but unless you are truly a fan of the brown shades for your main watch, the 312 seems more the fit for me as it can wear many hats. As far as weight goes, we're talking about a chunky watch... I like the weight!


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

The 312 was a little top heavy for me, flopping back and forth on my wrist. Now the 351 is perfect, perfect weight, super comfortable and the tobacco dial and gold hands are just stunning.

As far as strap option, it looks fantastic on a JV, killer on the OEM rubber, I really have not found a ugly combo. Sure you can't wear a green shark with it but you can hang in the light brown, dark brown and black range and it will look sweet.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

The 351 or even better 352 seems to me a better option than 312. 

This is the one for me, plus the 111 and the 231 for a great small PAMs collection.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

My vote goes to the 312. Simpler just seems better with PAMs.


----------



## schiz (Mar 19, 2006)

Was deciding between the 2 a few months back. Compared the 2 of them side by side and went with the 351. 
I personally think that the tobacco dial and gold hands combination is much more unique.


----------



## koveras (Jul 13, 2010)

My vote goes to 312. I don´t like the golden hands of 351.


----------



## Pammzer (Feb 28, 2011)

I Vote 351, I had the same dispute and went for the 351.
Pictures do not do justice to the dial colour... It shifts from smoky brown->black->grey depending on lighting conditions.
It gives the PAM an appearance thats slightly contemporary subtle/elegance when paired with a darker metal colour of Ti.

I thought the strap combo might be difficult but I am finding almost all colours work well so far...
(Interesting greens/blues/oatmeal are my favorites).

I didn't even get to the gold hands...
It is just a pure class act... thats all I can really say...

Just to give you a little personal experience with the pam 351, I almost hit the ditch driving in the rain...I just could not get my eye off the colour changes/gold hand reflections that came out of a slightly gloomy/peppered sun light day...not even when going down a wet highway @ 170km/h lol.


----------



## egzbuen (May 1, 2007)

We exactly had the same problem until last week, this is how I answered my own question:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/unboxing-sandwich-572267-post4190311.html#post4190311

Good luck


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

351, gold hands. 

I wish the 359 had gold hands, love the gold hands. ;-)


----------



## Fantom555 (Jul 22, 2011)

312


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

See how both feel on your wrist before buying either. I found the 1950s case housing the P9000 uncomfortable even in Ti. I found the Luminor case more comfortable. I had a different reaction to the tobacco dial in person vs. Internet images where I really liked the 351.

My $.02

Bob


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

No Doubt.
351.

LOVE the Titanium Color against the Tobacco Dial & Gold Hands .
all that makes it Perfect all around.


----------

